# Port caroline



## KevinR

Discussion thread for Port caroline. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## Don Meehan

I remember the Port Caroline very well as she was in New Plymouth on her maiden voyage, January 1969, when I started working in the Port Line office there. The Master was Captain Roger Holmes who incidently passed away a couple of weeks ago. She spent about three weeks loading approx 10,000 tons of meat/dairy/wool/general before sailing to, from memory, Picton. She and her sister Port Chalmers were beautiful ships. 

Don


----------



## jimmycampbell567

KevinR said:


> Discussion thread for Port caroline. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


hi my name is Jimmy Campbell from Newry Northern Ireland I served on board both ships port chalmer 's and the coraline started as deck boy at the age of sixteen travelled around the world on both ships. I still have lots off great memories two fantastic ships​


----------



## sparkie2182

A fantastic company,Jimmy.

Welcome to SN


----------



## Landlubber

I sailed on the Caroline as second mate. It was my first ship in Cunard after leaving the senior company.


----------



## sparkie2182

There was a company senior to Cunard?


----------



## Landlubber

sparkie2182 said:


> There was a company senior to Cunard?


Of course; did I never mention Shaw Savill to you. That company was the bees knees.


----------



## sparkie2182

Poor deluded man.


Slow Starvation and Agony


----------

